# just wondering



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

whats the diffrence between the bubble thread to the gen chat thead??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Veng. The lucky 7 bubble thread is for those ladies who like their bubbles to end in a 7 for luck, and they also have a bit of a chat on there, and the general chat thread is used by any egg sharers or potential egg sharers who like to chat.   Do join the ladies on there as they are a very friendly lot.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks roise  
but what are bubble?is there a reason for them?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Veng. Bubbles are like a virtual hug, or a way of giving a gesture of support over the t'internet. So you can blow bubbles to others (by clicking under their profile name on the left), but can't blow them to yourself. Some people like them to be on a certain number or end in a certain number for luck.

Hope I've explained that ok  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

yes thanks rosie


----------

